# Flu



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

USA seems to be having a prob with flu. But heard little on our news about it. Should we be worried.

Atishoo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

People travel so yes I can see it coming here so Pusser get out your wet wipes and wipe everything before touching it :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yes even that when your in the mens loo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> People travel so yes I can see it coming here so Pusser get out your wet wipes and wipe everything before touching it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Yes even that when your in the mens loo :lol: :lol:


I don't go in mens loos anymore. I have bought .... roll of drums.....

TRAVELJOHNS.

I tried one out in Milton Keynes while missus was shopping and just finished before she came back.

She hinted that she could smell wee and I was a bit put out as it says it is smelless. Well, actually it is but not if you use the aperture around the wrong way which means I peed all over my trousers and car seat, even the car carpet.

Of course you expect the odd hitch when using something new but subsequently, now I have read the instructions it is brilliant. A porta pottie in a bag. Brill


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pusser

Too much information - as usual :lol:


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

its interesting to note the UK does not figure in those stats at all! ie we are not included.

Phil J


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wasn't there a saying "when the USA sneezes the UK catches a cold" - or is it the other way round? 


and more toilet humour from Pusser :lol: . Was anyone watching?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> . Was anyone watching?


I can't go round shops as the noise and lots of people start me off so I get a Big Mac and go and sit in a laybye and eat it which I did this time but for the benefit of members I did my first road test with TravelJohn. Ladies too can use it but I am not quite sure how it fits neither do I really want to know.

When Missus has finished shopping, she rings me up and off I go to MK shopping to pick her up and go home.

I never go anywhere in my car without my >>>>>>> TRAVELJOHN.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

philjohn said:


> its interesting to note the UK does not figure in those stats at all! ie we are not included.
> 
> Phil J


It may be we have not supplied government figures to Google when requested. I heard this idea about two years ago when this subject came out.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Pusser
> 
> Too much information - as usual :lol:


It was a lot granted - but not all.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Pusser said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Pusser
> ...


You will have to see if it explodes at higher altitudes.

Colin


----------

